# Bearing Packing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson tips us on how to "hand pack" a fresh bearing in this 1 minute video.

Regards, Mike

Farm Journal TV


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't think of a job I hate more, other than cleaning the bearings that is. Another way is to take a grease needle and insert it between the roller and fill the voids. Another preference of mine, if a hub doesn't have a grease zerk I pull the hub cap, chuck it in the lathe, drill and tap for a 1/4-28 grease zerk. I prefer the zerk to be in the cap, reasoning being is I've changed a lot of wheel bearings in hubs that the grease zerk was in the hub but the outer bearing still eventually fails while the inner looks like new. My theory is the cap builds air pressure when you grease a hub and no fresh grease heads to the outer bearing and instead comes out the seal end.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's the way I was taught to do it. Like Marty, it's not a job I love to do. I probably need to be more trusting of grease zerks on hubs, but I like to see that the bearing is really greased.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I prefer the zerk to be in the cap, reasoning being is I've changed a lot of wheel bearings in hubs that the grease zerk was in the hub but the outer bearing still eventually fails while the inner looks like new. My theory is the cap builds air pressure when you grease a hub and no fresh grease heads to the outer bearing and instead comes out the seal end.


Sounds reasonable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Bearnig packer's are great fill them with grease, put the bearing in and push down grease squeases between the races. Works realy quick and easy and saves alot of mess.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Yeah, that's the way I was taught to do it. Like Marty, it's not a job I love to do. I probably need to be more trusting of grease zerks on hubs, but I like to see that the bearing is really greased.


That's what I like about zerks in the hub caps, has to go thru the outer bearing to the inner, most of out tillage equipment has the wiper seals on em and are meant to be greased until you see grease coming past the seal.

On our disc and coulter cart I also weld a piece of 1" pipe on em centered around the grease zerk to act as a rock guard.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

That's the way somebody, long, long ago, showed me how to pack 'em, too.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I probably over grease my equipment even though I hate it with a passion. I use premium grease and vinyl gloves when using, but it just gets all over everything and does it's job....hard to clean up.

My 2c,
Mark


----------

